# 2014 Carolina Skiff JVX18



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2014 Carolina Skiff JVX18 being pushed by a Evinrude 75hp ETEC (147 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a McClain single aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Evinrude analog gauge package, labeled switch panel, transom boarding ladder, fixed trim tabs, transom livewell w/max air recirculator, flip flop cooler seat w/marine cooler underneath, bimini top, center console w/LED lit livewell in front seat, bow storage boxes, navigation lights, spare tire and a console cover.

Very simple Carolina Skiff 100% water ready!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $14,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker – Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

